# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Corrie actress opens up about depression*triggers*

## rose

Corrie actress opens up about depression *triggers*

http://www.itv.com/news/calendar/201...een-withdrawn/

I wonder what the drug was that's been stopped?  :S:

----------



----------


## purplefan

The fact that it was a pharmaceutical company that stopped it is a worry?

----------


## Suzi

It's always good for other people to open up about depression, but again to set worry about drugs being stopped for "financial reasons" may cause people to worry unnecessarily... Shame it's about profit, rather than helping people...

----------

Flo (01-04-16)

----------


## Flo

> It's always good for other people to open up about depression, but again to set worry about drugs being stopped for "financial reasons" may cause people to worry unnecessarily... Shame it's about profit, rather than helping people...


When I see doc on Monday, I'll see if he knows. It's shameful isn't it?

----------


## Suzi

I think so....

----------

